# Plantage et écran blanc ou noir ou rayé



## Tobox (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour MacGé,

après quelques recherches sans réponses utiles je me décide à poster.
Depuis 3 jours, il arrive que mon iMac plante sans raison apparente, que j'ai 1 appli ouverte comme 10.
Acheté il y a 1 an, je n'ai eu aucun soucis de la sorte jusqu'à maintenant.

À chaque plantage, l'écran devient soit tout blanc (le plus souvent), soit tout noir, et 1 fois j'ai eu droit à un écran rayé verticalement (rayures fines noires sur fond blanc). Il arrive que le son continue de tourner.
À chaque fois je dois rebooter à la sauvage, puis cmd+S avec fsck -yf, reboot, et réparation des autorisations (merci MacGé).

Quelqu'un connaît-il ce problème ?
J'ai l'intuition que le problème est plutôt matériel que software, du genre carte graphique mal clipsée. Est-ce possible ? Quel recours ai-je ? Serait-il judicieux de démonter la bête et passer un coup de bombe et reclipser si besoin ?

Merci de vos avis =)


----------



## titistardust (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour Tobox,

J'ai eu le même soucis ces derniers temps sur mon Imac mid 2011, bien sur après les 1 ans de garantie constructeur.
Tout d'abord des bandes verticales très larges : Changement de la carte graphique et de la dalle.
Puis des bandes verticales fines : Changement du cable display
Pour finir, écran blanc, puis noir : Constat d'apple -> irréparable. Echange contre un nouvel imac.

Si tu as pris l'Apple Care, pas de problème. Sinon direction un Apple Store ou APR pour test. Si c'est matériel, tu demandes une prise en charge par Apple au titre de la garantie contractuelle de deux ans. Si refus, mise en demeure. Tu peux te faire aider par une assistance juridique.

Sinon reste la solution d'ouvrir soi même pour voir. Mais autant pour un PC cela ne me dérange pas, autant pour un MAC, c'est plus galère.


----------



## Tobox (7 Février 2013)

Merci de ton retour,

dans mon cas il me semble que c'était des bandes fines. Ce n'est arrivé qu'une seule fois du coup je ne suis plus très sûr. J'ai eu droit 3 fois à l'écran blanc hier soir, et ce matin 1 écran noir puis l'écran à rayures, presque coup sur coup.
Et depuis tout tourne normalement... pourvu que ça dur.

Je n'ai jamais pris d'AppleCare, c'est mon deuxième iMac en 7 ans et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis... sauf une fois à cause de coupures de courant et c'était passé avec la garantie. 

Je prends note de la garantie contractuelle et me renseignerai si besoin.
Quant à l'ouvrir, comme toi ça ne me dérangeait pas de désosser mon pc, mais l'iMac ça à l'air bien plus galère... d'autant que ça fait péter la garanti. Ce sera mon dernier recours je pense^^

Merci de tes conseils =)


----------



## titistardust (7 Février 2013)

Cela a fait comme pour moi les premières fois. J'ai attendu en me disant que cela n'était rien et que cela allait passer et finalement, c'est devenu définitif 

Tu peux lire le post 1351 sur cette page pour la garantie contractuelle.


----------



## rechlan (31 Mars 2014)

Si ton problème persiste, je te propose d'utiliser "Macs Fan Control".
C'est un utilitaire gratuit qui permet de controler les ventilos de ton  Mac (vitesse déterminée en fonction de différentes sondes, ou bien  constante, au choix).
Très efficace. Editeur : Crystalidea.

Depuis, je n'ai plus aucun souci : mon iMac ne plante plus lorsque je  sollicite la carte graphique (film, dvd, retouche images, etc...). En  contrepartie, j'entends le ventilateur se mettre en marche -- et c'est  plutôt une bonne chose !


----------



## Pierre78170 (29 Septembre 2014)

rechlan a dit:


> Si ton problème persiste, je te propose d'utiliser "Macs Fan Control".
> C'est un utilitaire gratuit qui permet de controler les ventilos de ton  Mac (vitesse déterminée en fonction de différentes sondes, ou bien  constante, au choix).
> Très efficace. Editeur : Crystalidea.
> 
> Depuis, je n'ai plus aucun souci : mon iMac ne plante plus lorsque je  sollicite la carte graphique (film, dvd, retouche images, etc...). En  contrepartie, j'entends le ventilateur se mettre en marche -- et c'est  plutôt une bonne chose !



Merci Rechlan pour le conseil. Confronté à ce problème (mon mac a 5 ans) depuis 2 ans je viens d'installer cette appli (Macs Fan Control) par contre une fenêtre s'ouvre avec plein de reglages à faire&#8230; voir capture ci-jointe. 
Que dois-je modifier ? Par avance merci beaucoup.

Pierre
/Users/Pierre/Desktop/Capture d&#8217;écran 2014-09-29 à 18.32.54.png


----------



## gege2trois (30 Septembre 2014)

le problème pour la garantie contractuelle de 2 ans c'est qu'il a plus de 2 ans
donc de ce coté là c'est mort
il y a quelques temps il y a eu un rappel pour un modèle de carte graphique chez Apple regarde si tu es concerné et là tu peux espérer quelque chose de leur part


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2014)

@ gege2trois
Son problème est le réglage des ventilateurs. 

@Pierre78170
Tu ne peux pas mettre directement une image depuis ton Mac, il faut utiliser un hébergeur d'images comme HostingPics par exemple.

Sinon, pour les réglages, un double clic sur chaque élément qui apparait et sélectionner un type de mesure en indiquant les températures mini et maxi ou tout mettre sur Automatique...


----------



## tazz973 (1 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai posté cette réponse pour Locke sur une discussion que je ne retrouve plus, après avoir été éjecté par le site : "vous avez trop tardé"... Ouf, je fais toujours une copie Word...
Je retrouve toutefois cette discussion qui parle de la chauffe, et je renvoie ma contribution ; jke laisse bien entendu, compte tenu de la teneur de ma prose, les modérateurs en faire ce qu'ils veulent... Merci à eux :
Guyane, le 1er octobre 2014
Bonjour Locke, et à tous les autres accros !
J'ai eu le même souci avec mon iMac 27" de décembre 2011, question écran noir.
Oui, moi aussi j'ai supposé qu'il y avait un échauffement anormal, ce qui m'a été dit impossible par mon vendeur Apple ici en Guyane. Mais moi aussi, dubitatif, j'ai testé : un gros ventilateur dans le dos de mon iMac et l'écran ne faisait plus son black-out ! La suite est moins marrante car après une série de coupures EDF le 25/05/14, alors que je transférais des données et que je n'avais PAS branché ce iMac sur l'onduleur, mon 27" Intel a soudain refusé de démarrer : j'ai tout essayé jusqu'à qu'il me dise : "Mac OSX ne peut démarrer à partir de ce disque", "info système : aucune information" ; Utilitaire de disque : "aucune référence de hiérarchie", avec un magique "aucun problème détecté" sous Apple hardware test... 
Je découvrais que mon HD Samsung 1To HD 103SJ était mort... Pas pris en compte dans les pannes de disque "Seagate" sur _appleserialnumberinfo_...
J'ai mis en cause EDF qui m'a répondu que "ce jour, aucun événement de nature à endommager un appareil électrique n'est survenu"... et que je devais vérifier mon disjoncteur.
Déposé au SAV Apple de Cayenne, j'apprenais que le DD était mort et pas récupérable (sauvegarde bien sûr vieille de 6 mois ! ) et quen plus, mon écran était défectueux, à remplacer. Et pas question dun geste Apple.
Avec ce que m'a remboursé mon assurance, j'aurais de quoi me payer un G4 d'occase.
Alors, oui, je confirme qu'à mon avis, la survenue de l'écran noir peut être due à la surchauffe _(je n'entendais plus le bruit des ventilos comme avant...)_ Ensuite, ben EDF est une boîte trop grosse pour que je m'y attaque, mais ce sont de sacrés s... car ils savent trop bien qu'on a tout le temps des coupures à Matoury !!!
Je dois vous avouer, à tous, qu'après 23 ans dans Apple (Classic, Powerbook 100 et 150, Centris, 8600, Powerbook G4, 2 iMac 21" G5), voilà que cette ultime aventure, avec mon iMac 27" qui me lâche après 2 ans et demi, m'a conduit à trouver que le prix payé pour les 2 G5 (l'un à écran brun, l'autre à carte mère défectueuse) et le 27" était trop élevé pour moi et quil fallait arrêter linflation.
J'ai sauvegardé mes données sur le DD externe, transformant certains fichiers en PDF (eh oui, exit MacWrite, Claris & AppleWorks,  Palmsynk... FMP6 en "export Tab"), je tente aussi de récupérer _proprement_ mes photos dans iPhoto, et suis passé sur un ACER sous Windows... Lorsque l'écran du 2ème G5 sera totalement opaque, je jetterai les deux, avec le 27"... devant la boutique Apple ? Non !!!
Pour me recueillir, il me restera mon fidèle Powerbook G4 qui résiste à travers les âges... J'ai fait partie des "touche pas à mon Mac", j'ai défendu la pomme becs et ongles, et Apple n'en a que pour la façade et les ifone et Cie... Je viendrai de temps à autre sur MacGé, en souvenir du bon vieux temps, et puis, faut que je trouve encore à ne pas perdre mes données/photos (mais j'ai bon espoir...) Voilà, le chant du cygne. Bonne chance à vous tous, et bravo à ceux qui disent qu'ils ont obtenu quelque chose d'Apple (moi, je n'ai pas su faire, manifestement ! ) Avec la Pomme devenue grise, lhorizon est bien moins chatoyant. La barque a sombré.
Cordialement, Tazz.


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2014)

@tazz973

Tu aurais pu faire l'effort de formater ton texte en paragraphes, parce que là, ça fait mal aux yeux. 

Ceci-dit, tu aurais pu préciser qu'en Guyane, comme aux Antilles, que le taux d'humidité est très, très, élevé, tellement élevé qu'il faut avoir une climatisation pour faire perdurer ses matériels.

L'humidité pénètre partout et attaque tout, rien ne lui résiste, tout comme la fumée de cigarette qui s'incruste et colle partout. Sorti de ces contextes, tout matériel informatique PC/Mac aura une durée de vie assez longue.

Mon iMac 27" de 2011 est passé par 2 étapes, changement de disque dur _(entrant dans la note de remplacement)_, et un changement d'écran suite à des tâches brunes _(là aussi, pris en charge pas Apple)_.

Mon iMac est allumé tous les jours, et pour mon plaisir je fais de la 3D qui sollicite énormément, et le processeur, et la carte graphique. Les ventilateurs je les ai réglés au début avec smcFanControl, puis avec iStats Pro et maintenant que j'ai un SSD _(installé par mes soins)_, j'utilise Macs Fan Control.

Pour limiter un échauffement trop élevé, je règle mes ventilateurs à l'oreille de manière à être juste en dessous de ce qui sera audible, donc entre 1500 et 1800 tr/mn. Avec ce logiciel, je règle les températures mini/maxi pour que les ventilateurs se déclenchent quand il faut.

Que ce soit un PC ou Mac, le tout est de prendre le temps d'analyser son comportement d'utilisation et de trouver une ou des solutions pour être tranquille le plus longtemps possible. Pour moi, c'est juste un peu de bon sens, pour les autres, je ne sais pas.


----------



## tazz973 (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour Locke, et merci pour le retour.
Désolé pour la réaction que j'ai produite : "Tu aurais pu faire l'effort de formater ton texte en paragraphes, parce que là, ça fait mal aux yeux"  ; oui, dans ma frénésie je n'avais pas noté qu'il fallait séparer les §. Sorry.

Je vous confirme que l'humidité ici en Guyane varie de 95 à 100%, oui c'est fâcheux.
Mais mes deux G5 ont prospéré dans le 67 et le 77, donc ce ne fut pas l'humidité qui a été l'origine des pépins (je crois). Je les ai ramenés ici car je songeais à prendre le temps de "faire un de deux"...

J'ai plein de machins qui lâchent, c'est vrai : réveil, éclairage de vélo, téléphone, ordi... sans parler de la moisissure, des aliments squattés, la rouille sur mes outils, même sur l'inox... On fait avec. Mais je pensais que les boîtiers des DD étaient totalement étanches... Que mon écran ait cramé à cause de la chaleur ne me semble pas à mettre en relation avec l'humidité non plus.

A l'époque, lorsque j'ai posté sur "Apple m'agace" le 24 janvier 2004, en mentionnant cette énorme chaleur du Intel, je n'ai pas eu malheureusement l'info que vous avez donné ici sur la gestion des ventilateurs (là, c'est trop tard pour moi) ; peut être aussi que ma boutique Apple n'aurait pas juste dû me répondre qu'il serait étonnant que les ventilateurs ne fonctionnent pas correctement...

Je me permets de vous rappeler que c'est au bout d'une dizaine de mini-coupures de courant (erreur de ma part, j'aurais dû tout éteindre) que le 27" a soudain déclaré forfait. Oui, peut être qu'il y a eu des surfaces dépolarisées avec des arcs électriques à cause des variations de tension et l'humidité ; oui... à y réfléchir, c'est peut être l'humidité (EDF ne se sentant pas responsable, de toutes façons).

Enfin bon, non seulement mon choix d'achat semble se porter sur le seul appareil défectueux de la game, mais de plus, je ne sais manifestement pas "y faire" pour obtenir une réponse positive d'Apple... 

"_Mon iMac 27" de 2011 est passé par 2 étapes, changement de disque dur (entrant dans la note de remplacement), et un changement d'écran suite à des tâches brunes (là aussi, pris en charge pas Apple)_" : c'est une info formidable ; vous aviez donc le fameux Seagate dans le 27"... Pour moi, pas de bol,mon HD Samsung d'1To ne faisait pas fait partie du lot "signalé"...

Je suis heureux pour ceux qui arrivent à convaincre Apple, très heureux.

Désolé encore d'avoir fait mal aux yeux ; bon, mes Mac ne me feront plus jamais ce coup là !

Bien cordialement, avec mes remerciements d'avoir répondu et pour toutes vos autres contributions que j'ai découvertes.

Tazz


----------

